# Burstner Delphin T680 Sky Window Blowout



## Delfin680 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have just returned from a 4 week Trip to France in our 2007 Burstner Delphin t680 Motor Home. This was in the main a very enjoyable holiday. However at the end of the first week we were moving on to a new location when in an absolute deluge of rain the Sky Window measuring 50- inches by 28 inches for no apparent reason blew out of its frame and crashed into the road. fortunately at the time we were only travelling at 30mph on a back road with no other traffic on it, the window was locked down at the time although we had some concerns about the security of two of the fixings which appeared to have moved partially out of there usual location.
Enquiries were eventually made of two Burstner Dealers in the Dijon/St Dizier area looking for a replacement, neither had the part in stock and as the Burstner Factory had closed only the day before for their two weeks annual holiday, they were unable to give us any idea of a delivery date.
Consequently we curtailed our intentions of travelling further south due to the problem in maintaining a seal over the large opening using the only available materials to hand, these consisted of a plastic sheet and Gafa Tape.
The problem being that in the high temperatures we were experiencing, the Gafa Tape Glue tended to melt when travelling due to the heat of the sun and the wind created when moving at anything above 25mph.
We elected to stay in the Alsace region for the next two weeks. (If you have not been there I can highly recommend it, there are many delightful villages along the wine route well worth visiting).
At the suggestion of a fellow UK camper whilst on the Municipal site at Obanai (A superb well run site) I rang the Burstner factory at Kehl near Strasbourg on their return to work, they were extremely helpful and said that if I could get to their Service Centre in Kehl for 8-00 am the next morning they would see what they could do for us.
We realised when looking at the map that we were in fact only 35km away from the factory in Germany, we duly arrived the following day at the Service Centre for 8-00am. The vehicle was taken in to their workshops. it was confirmed that the correct parts were available and the work would be completed that day under warranty. They then provided us with meal tickets to take to their Bistro where we were fed and supplied with endless cups of tea/coffee.
I can not praise Burstner enough for their after sales service and the way the dealt with our problem in such an efficient manner. We finally left the Factory Service Centre at 4-00pm with a complete new Sky Window fitted.
I would like to thank Brian and his wife Carrol who were on the sight at Obanai and would ask them to get in touch with us, I would also like to get in touch with Ray and Leslie who were also on the sight at Obanai, I can be contacted at [email protected] I know that both parties are members of this Forum.
In short I found the level of service offered by Burstner second to none and for this they get my grateful thanks.
As an after thought I wonder if any other owners have had this problem
Don & Hilary


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi
We have a Solano 2007 with i assume the same sky roof. we noticed from new that the 2 rear catches did not seem to engage correctly but were assured that all was ok. Several posts around last christmas warned of sky roofs failing and blowing out during travelling. we had previously contacted the manufacturer Heki Seitz who are part of Dometic and after discussions with Thomas Ferguson in the UK it was agreed that they would supervise the fitting of a new sky roof at Discover Leisure Darlington. The new sky roof was fitted as agreed. The design has now been changed the rear catches have been replaced with a scissor type opening system at the rear and not the sides as before. The work carried out by Discover was of the highest quality. We would strongly advise all owners of Solano and Delfin models fitted with old style Sky roof to have them checked.

Steles


----------



## Delfin680 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Steles,
Glad to know you got your skyroof fixed before it parted company, I returned my vehicle some months after taking delivery to have the fixing adjusted by the dealer for exactly the same problem, was assured it was now OK, 6 months later it did it's dissapearing act. Even though the unit has now been replaced I am going to fit a fiamma deflector in front of it, belt and braces I suppose, but better than the possibility pf a further problem


----------

